
Show HN: Tmp.page – Create public or private temporary web sites - durch
https://tmp.page
======
durch
Something I've built to serve a specific need, then scope creep happened.

Few notable features are:

\+ expiration of one minute to one day

\+ optional password protection

\+ everything stored encrypted

\+ deleted as soon as expired.

\+ no registration and no limits (until something breaks :))

\+ REST API for creation and retrieval

